# Revenue to focus on Ryder Cup



## SteelBlue05 (9 Jan 2006)

From the front page of the sunday business post...

"Inspectors from the Revenue Commissioners will be among those making their way to the K Club for the Ryder Cup later this year.

The Sunday Business Post has learned that the Revenue is cracking down on all undeclared income earned by individuals and companies on the back of the golf tournament. 
It intends to concentrate its efforts on money earned from areas such as house rental, fake memorabilia and ad hoc taxi services."

How exactly can they prove someone is renting out their house for the week of the ryder cup?

As a First time buyer who bought in the last year would it be ok to rent out some rooms under the rent a room scheme for the week and therefore not be subject to stamp duty clawback as I would be if I rented out the whole house?


----------



## Humpback (9 Jan 2006)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> The Sunday Business Post has learned that the Revenue is cracking down on all undeclared income earned by individuals and companies on the back of the golf tournament.
> It intends to concentrate its efforts on money earned from areas such as house rental,


 
Excellent news.

Saves me reporting the greedy so-and-so's looking for €30,000 for their house rental for a week.

Now that is the kind of thing that'll definitely give Ireland it's "rip off" title for sure. Even at half the price they're taking the piss.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (9 Jan 2006)

It really is ridiculous money.

I wonder will they get 10-15k for a week. There is going to be big demand for accomodation thats for sure.

My question is how do revenue prove any of it? - with regards to house rental I mean.


----------



## demoivre (10 Jan 2006)

To be honest I am amazed at the interest from a spectator point of view in the Ryder cup. Even though I am a golfer myself I have no interest in going to the K club ( on the Friday and Saturday anyway ) to follow four matches in the morning and four in the afternoon with half those matches being foursomes - way too little golf to watch imo, about 25k people lining four holes makes viewing fairly tricky methinks.


----------



## rpmacmurphy (11 Jan 2006)

ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Excellent news.
> 
> Saves me reporting the greedy so-and-so's looking for €30,000 for their house rental for a week.
> 
> Now that is the kind of thing that'll definitely give Ireland it's "rip off" title for sure. Even at half the price they're taking the piss.


 
Where did you see a house for rent for 30K a week?
(Just askin)


----------



## SteelBlue05 (11 Jan 2006)

see [broken link removed] for example, there are other sites too.


----------



## rpmacmurphy (11 Jan 2006)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> see [broken link removed] for example, there are other sites too.


 
wow! although the 5 bedrooms for 10 days 15K is not that unreasonable, i.e. 3k per person for 10days close to one of the biggest sporting events in the world. I mean this doesnt happen just in Ireland, its common with every big touring event.
Although the 30K for the 3 bed is pretty unbelievable


----------



## figgs (10 Feb 2006)

Actually if you have a 5 bedroom house with double beds in each room you could fit up to 10 people in that house. Which works out at 2,000 per person if the rent is 20,000. Not bad for 10 days of accommodation since some hotels are now saying they have rooms available - but for 700-800 euro per room per night. Seems to me that nobody looses on these deals - you either want to make a few "bob" or not.
Figgs


----------



## skype2000 (2 Jul 2006)

yeah, but are people actually receiving this kind of money for accommodation? I'm fairly skeptical !


----------



## Marie Chase (11 Oct 2007)

Hi all,
Just saw this discussion and wanted to say that I rented my house in Lucan, Dublin during the Ryder Cup 2006. I received €26,000 for 9 days stay, 2 airport runs and I arranged to change their bedsheets everyday. The people who stayed were kind of nutcases who just wanted me to go drinking with them every night but they were nice. This discussion is pretty old so maybe I'm chatting to myself. I advertised through that site above too.


----------



## Trustmeh (11 Oct 2007)

Fair play. I take it the October 31st pay and file deadline has brought this thread to your attention again?


----------



## Crugers (11 Oct 2007)

Marie Chase said:


> ...I received €26,000 for 9 days stay, *2 airport runs* and I arranged to change their bedsheets everyday...


I presume your Vehicle Insurance, PSV Driver Licence and PSV Vehicle Licence were up to date?


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Oct 2007)

Crugers said:


> I presume your Vehicle Insurance, PSV Driver Licence and PSV Vehicle Licence were up to date?



Forgive me for asking but are you really sure that, for example, a B&B lady picking up guests at an airport or train station would need to have PSV certification before she could give her guests a lift to her home?


----------



## efm (11 Oct 2007)

Crugers said:


> I presume your Vehicle Insurance, PSV Driver Licence and PSV Vehicle Licence were up to date?


 
Why would a private individual need a PSV licence to collect another private individual from an airport?


----------



## asdfg (11 Oct 2007)

> I received €26,000 for 9 days stay


 
I take it you are declaring this income less expenses to revenue by the end of the month.


----------



## Marie Chase (11 Oct 2007)

Hi all,
Great guess on the October 31st tax returns - it did bring me to this page. Yes, the tax man got his fair share. Why would I need a PSV license? Myself and my husband just picked them up from the airport in both cars. They said we took really good care of them and we told them the best places, pubs, restaurants etc to visit. Anyhoo, the point I wanted to make was not only was it well worth renting my house for the ryder cup but it was great meeting and getting to know new people from a differnt country. 
And hey, since there are some nitpicking about tax returns here - I sent rydercup-accommodation.com a nice bottle of wine for renting my house - can I claim that back from the taxman?


----------



## z103 (11 Oct 2007)

When is the Ryder cup in being hosted in Dublin again?


----------



## gipimann (11 Oct 2007)

leghorn said:


> When is the Ryder cup in being hosted in Dublin again?


 
It hasn't been hosted in Dublin yet.....Straffan is in Kildare


----------



## asdfg (12 Oct 2007)

> And hey, since there are some nitpicking about tax returns here


 
guts of 10K to the taxman is hardly nitpicking


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Oct 2007)

Marie Chase said:


> And hey, since there are some nitpicking about tax returns here



Hardly surprising, given that the title of the thread is * Revenue to focus on Ryder Cup*


----------



## maso82 (12 Oct 2007)

Marie Chase said:


> Hi all,
> Great guess on the October 31st tax returns - it did bring me to this page. Yes, the tax man got his fair share. Why would I need a PSV license? Myself and my husband just picked them up from the airport in both cars. They said we took really good care of them and we told them the best places, pubs, restaurants etc to visit. Anyhoo, the point I wanted to make was not only was it well worth renting my house for the ryder cup but it was great meeting and getting to know new people from a differnt country.
> And hey, since there are some nitpicking about tax returns here - I sent rydercup-accommodation.com a nice bottle of wine for renting my house - can I claim that back from the taxman?


 
Of course you need a PSV License, Vehicle and Insurance. It was a business transaction, part of the service being provided. Not the same as collecting a relative or friend.


----------



## z103 (12 Oct 2007)

> Not the same as collecting a relative or friend.


Anyone that gives me €26,000 for 9 days stay in my house can be my friend! 

(Btw, well done Marie Chase!)

PS. Kildare = Dublin-lite


----------



## diarmuidc (12 Oct 2007)

maso82 said:


> Of course you need a PSV It was a business transaction, part of the service being provided.



You don't know that. Who or what defines the service provided? Maybe that was a favour. I can't see it would make financial sense to do it otherwise.


----------



## Crugers (12 Oct 2007)

diarmuidc said:


> You don't know that...


 
The OP said:


> *I received €26,000 for* 9 days stay, *2 airport runs* and I arranged to change their bedsheets everyday.


 
Seems pretty clear cut to me!


----------

